# Wadkin table saw restoration



## Andy RV (10 Dec 2011)

Picked up this lump of iron on thursday, the bloke I got it off was planning on using it to cut logs up for his fire but a lack of 3 phase meant it sat in his garden rusting.
Its a wadkin SNR235 (I think!) 14" blade and 2hp motor, its a very simple machine, the motor and arbour assembly bolts to the bottom of the table which then sits on the base.
Pulled it apart yesterday and took the bearings out, they were well greased and look ok so they might go back in, need to have a good look at them.
All the paint needs stripping back then it will be primed and painted with the same paint I used on the wadkin planner I got off Karl, the only problem at the moment is the lack of riving knife and anywhere for it, so it looks like it never had one.

Almost in!





The base:





The arbour arm, it pivots on one end to adjust the blade height:





The motor was full of saw dust and spiders!





Does anyone know any good and safe methods of cleaning out the motor? I was thinking of compressed air, but it would be better if I could flush it out with something.


----------



## Max Power (10 Dec 2011)

Great little saw and built like a tank, will be nice to see it brought back to life


----------



## EddieJ (11 Dec 2011)

My sort of thread.  

Thanks for sharing and good luck with it.


----------



## Karl (11 Dec 2011)

Looks like it will a great re-build Andy - look forward to seeing it coming along. 

How's the planer going?

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Andy RV (12 Dec 2011)

Karl the planer is great, had it planning some 6x3 the other day for a work bench i'm doing. 






Cleaned the table up this afternoon, i'm having trouble getting the post out that the guard arm is mounted to, and getting the fence attachment on the main table to move, i'm hoping a good soaking in wd40 and a big hammer will do it, really need to get a brass mallet for this type of disassembly! 











Does anyone know what this plate is for behind the bearing on the motor? looks like its got some sort of washer within it thats worn away....?


----------



## herdsman (13 Dec 2011)

Is it a spacer that fits against the plate and the static part of the bearing to hold the bearing in position?


----------



## Mcluma (13 Dec 2011)

Yep that is correct. i had the same plate on my Bosch GTS10, and they are a pig to to get back into place, see if you can take the complete anker out of the motor. that makes it easier to clean, and also to reatch.

you must have taken two bolts / screws out to take the motot off the assembly?


----------



## Andy RV (15 Dec 2011)

Got a couple of the wire wheels for the angle grinder for removing the old paint, which lasted about 5 minutes before erupting in a cloud of smoke, it was only a cheap b&q one though. 

I've been having a think about the motor as I've not got 3 phase, originally I was going to get a digital inverter but I'm leaning more towards sticking a single phase motor on instead to keep the cost down. 
I'm going to have to come up with a riving knife, with the 14" blade fitted there is very little room between the blade and the table, not enough for a riving knife so it might be a better idea to go down to a 12" blade to allow room for the riving knife, is the any danger to going smaller with a blade? 

Thanks


----------



## OPJ (16 Dec 2011)

If WD40 doesn't do the job, I've found Penetrating Oil (3-in-1 produce one) to be excellent at freeing up stubborn parts. It can take a couple of applications and some time and patience to let the oil do the work but, it could do the job.


----------



## herdsman (16 Dec 2011)

Sometimes heating the parts up and letting them cool can break the seal.


----------



## hanser (17 Dec 2011)

Andy 

Would the riving knife originally been 'hanging' off/housed in the guard?


----------



## Andy RV (17 Dec 2011)

I hadn't actually thought of that, and by looking at it it could of been! The guard is quite a rigid assembly, that might be an option, although making one that attaches to the arbour casting looks like a simple job, especially with a toolroom at my disposal! 
Replaced my melted b&q grinder with a metabo one and got the base completely stripped and primed. 
I got the fence mounting gizmo moving by heating it up with one of those small blow torches, needs to go a bit further then I can extract the bar it rides along and give it a good clean up.


----------



## wallace (1 Jan 2012)

Hi did you find a way to clean the motor or did you go the single phase way. I'm doing a wadkin drill and the motor is jam packed with grease, I am looking for a way to clean it without damageing anything. Is that a wadkin 6"planer I see in your garage. I have one aswell.
Mark


----------



## Andy RV (2 Jan 2012)

I've not gone single phase yet, but chances are I'll go that way once I've looked further into it.
I once visited a company who refurb and rewind motors, I'm sure they said they used dry steam to clean the motor out, so I don't know what the best approach for someone at home is...

Yes that's a 6" wadkin I got in a seriously unloved state, painted it up and replaced the bearings and motor and its a solid little machine now.

Stripped the paint and rust off the main body and got it primed and the first coat of enamel on this morning.
















Hopefully have all the components painted up in the next few weeks then I'll figure out how I'm powering it!


----------



## Benchwayze (2 Jan 2012)

Love these threads. 
Love Wadkin. 
Wish I had the space and the energy! 
Watching with interest. 
Best of luck.
John


----------



## adidat (2 Jan 2012)

Great thread, watching with antipitation

Adidat


----------



## Andy RV (29 Jan 2012)

Still not quite finished but not far off now, just need to sort out the motor, a riving knife and a couple of cosmetic bits.
Got the majority of it put back together, which made me sweat a bit, the table alone is just over 100kg on the bathroom scales! 











Thanks.


----------



## Wildman (15 Feb 2012)

looking real good


----------



## Unib (15 Feb 2012)

Looking brilliant, excellent thread. Surely you have to paint in the Wadkin lettering in a different colour!?


----------



## Andy RV (18 Feb 2012)

Yes I need to paint to wadkin lettering, ordered a single phase motor for it today, progress has slowed down a bit, but it will get there eventually!


----------

